# We're opening a new coffee shop - so which espresso machine?!?



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Great to find a place to get solid advice!

So myself and a business partner are opening a new Coffee shop in Cardiff. We're new to this industry - but through our extensive research we still have queries therefore we'd like to get some advice from industry experts.

So, which machine would you suggest if we're estimating 200 cups per day (75 in our busiest hour)? Further to this, we're considering weather to buy it outright or lease - advice would be appreciated.

I look forward to hearing all of your thoughts!

Thanks

Will


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This one it's pretty

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Marzocco-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-/321188223673?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac84f5ab9

Really through give us some more info. Space , budget etc


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi!

We're shop fitting to our requirements, so space is no issue.

In terms of budget, we could spend up to £10k but obviously we want to keep costs down so looking for the right machine for our requirements rather than looking for a machine on a budget

Thanks

Will


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

diyroberts said:


> Hi!
> 
> We're shop fitting to our requirements, so space is no issue.
> 
> ...


How big of a machine do you want?

Number of groups, any particular features or styling?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you lease then beware of being tied into a contract to only buy beans from that supplier. Also make sure that your annual servicing is included. If you buy you avoid this hassle, but you need to factor in a servicing every year for new seals and cleaning.

Do you know how to make *good* espresso and milk drinks? If not get some training NOW, serving good coffee will set you apart from your competitors in a very crowded marketplace, don't just jump in and serve bad coffee as so many people do.

There are so many machines out there it's impossible to say really without you having a go on a few, some well regarded proven workhorses are: 'La Marzocco Linea', 'Nuovo Simonelli', 'Vibiemme' range, and many many more. Somethign a bit cheaper but not quite as good would be the La Spaziale range. Levers are excellent too, the Astoria is a typical entry level machine and the Londinium II is now on the market at quite a reasonable price IMHO.

Don't forget grinders too, they aren't cheap.

I'd strongly suggest you check out some real speciality coffee shops if you can though, see the cafe reviews subforum for recommendations. Sorry if you know this but you are asking on a coffee geeks forum, we like to see it done right









Good luck too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So tell us a bit more about your enterprise , are you going for the indie artesian feel and quality of drinks , are you going for good drink and food , jack of all trades. Reason asking is, are you looking for a workhorse machine , or a wow centre piece ( like a lever ) . Do you have experienced baristas on board or are you using relative novices ( perhaps something producing good coffee but easy to train and use, volumetric dosing etc. ) This kind of info would help us point you at the right kind of machine . If you have though of all this already then your let us know . If you haven't then it's kind of scary , if youre opening a coffee shop business.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Think about the type of coffee too.

3rd wave, traditional Italian, do you want to do decaf or more than one bean?

Do you have a grinder in mind?

If you plan to do more than one bean or decaf you need a grinder for each.

You should be thinking of at least a mazzer SJ for your main beans and a mazzer mini or small volume drinks like decaf.

I only mention mazzer because that's what a majority of cafes use.

These should be part of your budget too and are as important as the machine you pick.


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

If you are looking for ideas, the attached link is to photos of a newly opened coffee shop we found on holiday in USA.

https://foursquare.com/v/perq-coffee-bar/514dc34ce4b05b1016ee9b3e/photos

Great design ideas and fantastic coffee from a green two group Slayer.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not be different and go lever, a two group is all you will need based upon your projected output and busy spells, the Londinium 2 looks very promising or perhaps Astoria or if you really want to wow the customers the Kees van see westen idrocompresso ! Grinders are very important and at a minimum look to spend a grand on your lead grinder, the super jolly mentioned before is just not that great look to go to major or royal in the Mazzer range but consider other brands and look at the better models ( grinders are so often considered an afterthought however keep them at the front of your decisions) training is a must !


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

billcoxfam said:


> If you are looking for ideas, the attached link is to photos of a newly opened coffee shop we found on holiday in USA.
> 
> https://foursquare.com/v/perq-coffee-bar/514dc34ce4b05b1016ee9b3e/photos
> 
> Great design ideas and fantastic coffee from a green two group Slayer.


wow - what an amazing coffee shop


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

billcoxfam said:


> If you are looking for ideas, the attached link is to photos of a newly opened coffee shop we found on holiday in USA.
> 
> https://foursquare.com/v/perq-coffee-bar/514dc34ce4b05b1016ee9b3e/photos
> 
> Great design ideas and fantastic coffee from a green two group Slayer.


There is no X in espresso - love it.

The portafilter light is brilliant too


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> How big of a machine do you want?
> 
> Number of groups, any particular features or styling?


Hi Kyle,

We're thinking 2 or 3 groups. In terms of styling, something quite 'stylish' would be good as alot of thought it going into the coffee house styling and design.


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

aaronb said:


> If you lease then beware of being tied into a contract to only buy beans from that supplier. Also make sure that your annual servicing is included. If you buy you avoid this hassle, but you need to factor in a servicing every year for new seals and cleaning.
> 
> Do you know how to make *good* espresso and milk drinks? If not get some training NOW, serving good coffee will set you apart from your competitors in a very crowded marketplace, don't just jump in and serve bad coffee as so many people do.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for your advice - a lot to think about!


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> So tell us a bit more about your enterprise , are you going for the indie artesian feel and quality of drinks , are you going for good drink and food , jack of all trades. Reason asking is, are you looking for a workhorse machine , or a wow centre piece ( like a lever ) . Do you have experienced baristas on board or are you using relative novices ( perhaps something producing good coffee but easy to train and use, volumetric dosing etc. ) This kind of info would help us point you at the right kind of machine . If you have though of all this already then your let us know . If you haven't then it's kind of scary , if youre opening a coffee shop business.


Hi there,

All good questions! Yes, We're looking to create an indie artesian feel which also serves light food (paninis, olives...).

We will have 1 experienced barista and then the others will need to be trained

Thanks


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Think about the type of coffee too.
> 
> 3rd wave, traditional Italian, do you want to do decaf or more than one bean?
> 
> ...


Yes we have given the grinder a little thought - but not much to be honest. We're going to offer one bean and a decaf too.

Any suggestions with the quantities we're estimating?

Thanks


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Why not be different and go lever, a two group is all you will need based upon your projected output and busy spells, the Londinium 2 looks very promising or perhaps Astoria or if you really want to wow the customers the Kees van see westen idrocompresso ! Grinders are very important and at a minimum look to spend a grand on your lead grinder, the super jolly mentioned before is just not that great look to go to major or royal in the Mazzer range but consider other brands and look at the better models ( grinders are so often considered an afterthought however keep them at the front of your decisions) training is a must !


Sound advice, thank you!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you envisage a reasonable demand for teas, then factor in the cost of a small plumbed-in hot water boiler (eg. Bravilor, Instanta, Marco) to sit alongside your espresso machine. (your espresso machine is primarily a coffee making unit - not a hot water boiler for tea, etc.)

The Visacrem Palanca is a good 2 group lever machine.


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> If you envisage a reasonable demand for teas, then factor in the cost of a small plumbed-in hot water boiler (eg. Bravilor, Instanta, Marco) to sit alongside your espresso machine. (your espresso machine is primarily a coffee making unit - not a hot water boiler for tea, etc.)
> 
> The Visacrem Palanca is a good 2 group lever machine.


I can't envisage doing too many cups of tea, but we'll certainly keep this in mind


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How have you calculated propensity for your customers choosing specific drinks?

My involvement with 2 shops have seen :

- A ''tearoom'' which ended up with sales of coffee exceeding tea

- A ''coffeeshop'' which was suprised with the number of requests for (and hadnt initially catered for) loose leaf teas

Your experienced barista, which machines/grinders have they been using previously? Have you asked for their input


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> How have you calculated propensity for your customers choosing specific drinks?
> 
> My involvement with 2 shops have seen :
> 
> ...


Interesting! Will think on that

We haven't asked our barista yet, but will do shortly


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a great deal on anything you need - and I'm only in Aberdare so can meet up to go through your requirements if you like?!

Andy


----------



## diyroberts (Aug 18, 2013)

coffeebean said:


> I can do you a great deal on anything you need - and I'm only in Aberdare so can meet up to go through your requirements if you like?!
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

This could be of interest, we'll certainly let you know.

Thanks, Will


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Will,

Not sure if you have made a decision yet, but if we can help you in any way please do let me know.

Good luck with everything,

Youri


----------

